# Built in Bookshelf



## bkimbark1 (Dec 21, 2019)

Hi everyone,

I am planning on building some bookshelves around my fireplace and television. I’ve been looking at some pictures online for some inspiration and was looking to do something similar to the photo I’ve attached. 

As you can see in the other photo, my house has baseboard heat that will be right in the way of my bookshelves if I wanted them to sit flush against the wall, which I do. 

I’m trying to decide what my options would be if I wanted to build something similar to the photo I’ve attached that is flush to the wall without having to move my baseboard heat ( which is hot water by the way). Or would my best bet be to build something with a bottom shelf instead of the cabinet? 

Any ideas are welcome!


----------



## Mystriss (Dec 26, 2018)

If you're ripping up the floor I'd just shorten the baseboard a bit, but I'm assuming that's not in the plan.

I'd just build "over" it - give it enough room at the front of the radiator and overhang the top of it with your shelf. I'd probs go with a tall baseboard on the bookcase so the rad clearance isn't as noticeable.

Might also look for a newer radiator cover like these:

https://www.amazon.com/Baseboard-He...t+baseboard+cover&qid=1581553395&sr=8-25&th=1 -- Not for electric heat

https://www.baseboardheatercovers.com/?msclkid=36216c0171421828b8f73245e770d479

https://ezsnapcovers.com/

(Check out SupplyHouse.com for DIY kits of the metal ones - I'm rather keen on the Bluefin's they have and might put them upstairs until we get our radiant heat installed.)


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Work in some trim for the baseboard too. You can leave an access panel in the floor of the cupboard.


----------



## Mystriss (Dec 26, 2018)

nealtw said:


> work in some trim for the baseboard too. You can leave an access panel in the floor of the cupboard.


gmta


----------



## Madcam516 (Jul 15, 2020)

@Nealtw great idea on the baseboard trim!


----------

